# Take Two: HM Multi Marble X HM Pastel Marble Spawn Log



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

As promised, I have repeated my spawn because I have about 15 fry from the previous one. I had a female who released eggs prematurely and a lot of them didn't get fertilized. 

I wasn't able to observe this spawn because I was at work but there seems to be many more eggs on the nest this time although it's frustrating to see my male with a belly full of eggs. 

The fry have started to hatch but I've only taken one picture because my male is very moody and I don't want him to eat the fry. 

Here's th epic of the pair again and a picture of the eggs.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

good luck  i just love the mother, and congrats


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

nice looking picture of the eggs! <:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love the colors of both the male and female. I can't wait to see the results of your latest spawn.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 
I decided to remove the male once the fry started hatching because I'm 99% sure he's a fry/egg eater beacuse his last spawn was very small. I was a little concerned about how the fry would fare as I had never removed the male until free swimming. Of course, in the process of removing the male I was a little too clumsy and dropped the tank lid inside the tank destroying the nest. Is that what you call a rocky start or what. Ugh!
I had less than 3 inches of water during the spawn because my male has really long and heavy fins and I didn't want him to get exhausted so I didn't have to lower the water level but I did place the filter in a very gentle setting to keep the water moving around the eggs. 
They have all hatched my now and there are soooo many!
Here's picture:

Day 1: I call this one "Group Hug"









Day 2: I call this one "The lineup"


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

great shots, you should enter the first one in the next photo contest


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks!
They are 4 days old now? First bbs feeding was today. Some have orange bellies already but I couldn't get pics of any because they weren't close enough to the glass. 
Here's a few day 4 pics.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats on the new spawn! The photos are amazing!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

You take such amazing pictures! I am all amazed, love it.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Oooo pretty mom and dad the fry will look awesome!


----------

